# What does raw milk taste like?



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm kinda scared.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

raw jersey cow's milk taste like milk. pasteurized tastes 'cooked' in comparison, so raw kind of has less of that flavor that you may not be aware of until you switch back for some reason. raw cow's milk should have no off flavors whatsoever: clean, delicious!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It tastes fabulous! It's a richer, cleaner and sweeter flavor than pasteurized. I was scared the first time I tried it, too. But I love it. If only I could convince my DH that it's not "risky".


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

It tastes like milk ought to taste. Now ultra-pasteurized milk tastes like plastic to me.

Aven


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I keep picturing the sour smell from my breast milk (which i am also afraid to try) LOL.

so i guess with raw milk there is no "2%, or skim" right?


----------



## gabella06 (Jun 2, 2007)

You could skim the fat off the top of your milk to make it "skimmed milk" or take a best guess and skim off half to make it closer to 2%. You could save the cream for other uses then.

Oh, and raw milk is so sweet and good. No nasty aftertaste that I find with pasturized milk. I was told by the dairy farmer to start slowly (like 1/2 cup) and work up to more because it has all the enzymes and I'm not used to them. However, it tasted so good, I couldn't help myself and I drank 2 big glasses right away! Luckily, I didn't have any issues! Which, is also amazing on another level because I've been unable to drink milk since college due to lactose intolerance.

Enjoy!


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I keep picturing the sour smell from my breast milk (which i am also afraid to try) LOL.

so i guess with raw milk there is no "2%, or skim" right?

breast milk tastes good I think. but maybe I'm weird. ive tried mine many times simply out of curiousity. I was just facinated that my body produced a food!

anyways, raw cows milk pretty much just tastes like milk, nothing weird really at all. my kids actually love it so much more than regular milk, its bizarre, I just told them we are getting a new kind of milk strairt from the farm and they can not get enough!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Just like everyone else says, I think it tastes so clean, crips and yum.

Oh, we've tasted my breast milk, when I was milking







, and it tasted like vanilla icecream, very sweet, rich and creamy, it was very yummy too







DH even has talked about putting it in his coffee with his co-workers, they were all grossed out and he's was all, so what, it's good


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reeseccup* 
DH even has talked about putting it in his coffee with his co-workers, they were all grossed out and he's was all, so what, it's good



















you have a very enlightened hubby


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Actually, they do make skim raw milk, but it sort of defeats the purpose







All the good stuff that is in the milk is fat soluable. So you would be paying through the nose for something less valuable should you choose to go the skim route!

Don't be afraid of good animal fats!

Raw milk has a creamy, clean sweet taste. Normal store bought milk taste so bad to me now.

raw goats milk also taste very good. Not at all like storebought pasteurized.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

I drink whole raw milk from Organic Pastures dairy (from100% pasture grazed cows). It tastes rich, creamy, hint of sweetness and overall delicious. Its healthy and quite a pleasure to drink.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

you can't really skim the fat off of goats milk like you do cows, the fat globules are much smaller an needs to be mechanically seperated. (basically it's naturally homoginized)

raw goat milk is yummy, have never tried the store bought goat, I like it better than store bought cow.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

To me, it doesn't taste as sweet and processed as regular milk. I love it. We just moved to an area where I can get raw milk and I love it. My kids like it.

My dh, who is notoriously skeptical, said he doesn't like it because it doesn't taste like milk.







I said, "Dh, this IS milk. What you like to drink is hormones, pasturization, homogenization...."


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoomaYula* 
My dh, who is notoriously skeptical, said he doesn't like it because it doesn't taste like milk.







I said, "Dh, this IS milk. What you like to drink is hormones, pasturization, homogenization...."









- my dh prefers store bought white bread and "manwich" over homemade bread and sloppy joes-I kwym.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I never even noticed a taste difference. I don't drink a lot of straight glasses of milk but it just tastes like milk to me.
WRT skim milk, my Amish farmer considers skim milk trash. He said he couldn't sleep at night if he sold it to people. After he skims off the cream for butter and such, he gives it to his pigs. Of course, they think it's just great but it's not really healthy for people. All pig farmers know that skim milk is the way to fatten up a pig. Now we know why Americans as a whole are overweight- it's all that skim milk!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinky Tuscadero* 
I never even noticed a taste difference. I don't drink a lot of straight glasses of milk but it just tastes like milk to me.
WRT skim milk, my Amish farmer considers skim milk trash. He said he couldn't sleep at night if he sold it to people. After he skims off the cream for butter and such, he gives it to his pigs. Of course, they think it's just great but it's not really healthy for people. All pig farmers know that skim milk is the way to fatten up a pig. Now we know why Americans as a whole are overweight- it's all that skim milk!









that is great


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinky Tuscadero* 
I never even noticed a taste difference. I don't drink a lot of straight glasses of milk but it just tastes like milk to me.
WRT skim milk, my Amish farmer considers skim milk trash. He said he couldn't sleep at night if he sold it to people. After he skims off the cream for butter and such, he gives it to his pigs. Of course, they think it's just great but it's not really healthy for people. All pig farmers know that skim milk is the way to fatten up a pig. Now we know why Americans as a whole are overweight- it's all that skim milk!









facinating concept- skim milk contributing to obesity? i believe it but am curious as to why?


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't really know but it is commom knowledge among farmers.
Maybe our bodies recognize that the milk *should* have fat and since it doesn't, we must be in for a famine or drought. Perhaps it's part of the way our body builds reserves for lean times.








I know a lot of people say they lose weight when they start eating healthy fats. Maybe our bodies are way smarter than we are!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

*I believe it's a nutrition balance.* Kind of like the eat only the white of the egg, not the yolk, because the yolk has fats. The egg works as a balance of nutrition with the white and yolk, though, so breaking up that balance makes for an inferior nutritional option.

That and you *need the fats in order to better absorb the nutrients* from the food. This is why it's important to use superior foods, so you aren't also absorbing toxins along with the good stuff.

Yea, my dh is a hoot, and in some ways more radical than I am.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Where do you get raw milk? Is it expensive?


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
Where do you get raw milk? Is it expensive?

this is one place to start, but i would post in FYT and ask about real milk in your neck of the woods.

http://www.realmilk.com/where.html

for me 1/2 gallon costs 3$ plus a one time per bottle deposit of 2$. the cost per gallon is 1.40$ less than what i was paying at my local co-op for organic, non-homogenized milk per gallon. i get organic, raw cows milk locally but goat milk can be much more expensive simply because goats produce a lot less milk.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

We drink raw jersey cow milk-my family loves it, and really balks at store milk whenever I bring any home. Depending upon the time of year it can taste different-it makes a difference whether the cows are on pasture or hay. Sometimes the winter taste feels less tasty to me than the summer taste, but my kids never complain. Also my kids are sensitive to milk, but can have raw, no problem. Something about the enzymes I think.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it tastes like vanilla ice cream, but not so sickly sweet. Very yummy. I agree that it tastes different, depending on if it is winter and the cows are on hay and grain, or summer when they are on pasture. Summer, and especially spring raw milk is very "green" tasting. You can almost taste the grass in it. (in a good way)


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

raw milk can be expensive, depending on where you live and if it is legal









I pay through the nose for my milk. I pay cheaper through a co-op though. I pay $3.25 a quart.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

The raw milk we got recently tasted good, like really high quality milk. Very very tasty... but it was just *SO* thick and *SO* creamy, theres no way I can buy it and drink it all the time.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
The raw milk we got recently tasted good, like really high quality milk. Very very tasty... but it was just *SO* thick and *SO* creamy, theres no way I can buy it and drink it all the time.

why?







:

and was it almost near the date? raw milk usually separates when it gets older. And the cream can get a bit thick.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Live alittle! It tastes great! It is fresh! But then I was raised on it and I would never drink anything else. Keep it cold if you are not used to it.

Just shake it if the cream rises to the top. That is a natural phenomenon since cream globules are lighter than the watery part of the milk. Regular pasteurized, non-homogenized milk has a separation of cream also. Homogenization is not good for fats that you ingest. Refer to Dr. David Reuben's What You Always Wanted To Know About Nutrition book.

I worked in Los Angeles for a prominent lawyer who drank it and would never drink anything else. He grew up on a farm in OK.


----------



## MyLilPwny (Feb 22, 2008)

Organic Pastures raw milk is up to $10.00 for half a gallon here in California stores. That is because the raw milk dairies have to fight the battle to keep raw milk legal since the evil people are trying to outlaw the sale of raw milk in California. Prior to the battle, raw milk was a little over $8.00 for half a gallon--still expensive.

I still buy 2 half gallons of raw milk every weekend. I think the nutrition and health benefits make it worth it. Plus, it tastes really good, its like a treat.

That web site www.realmilk.com is a good source for where you can find raw milk in your state.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Raw milk is the one luxury I allow myself .


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't had raw milk since I was a teenager; I recall it tasting grassy but good!

This thread was a good reminder that I meant to contact a raw milk guy near me. Where I live, I have to pretend it's for my dog.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mean_jeannie* 
I haven't had raw milk since I was a teenager; I recall it tasting grassy but good!

This thread was a good reminder that I meant to contact a raw milk guy near me. Where I live, I have to pretend it's for my dog.









Really? Does it have coloring added? I heard in one state they were going to do that to let people know it was for animals







.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know I guess I'm just not used to drinking something thats SO thick. I might try and get some again, I just thought it was very, very thick and just not what I think of when I''m thirsty or whatever


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Why do "they" have to make everything effing illegal?

Why cant they just issue a warning about its safety and then let the darned people decide for themselves?

Ugh. this democracy is seriously getting on my nerves.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

So do you feel that the risks associated with raw milk are minimal, or that there are no risks?

(I havent done any research or anything-and probably wont honestly. If I like the taste of it, I'll go with raw-because I belive in minimal processing in general.)

Why are people so freaked out about non-pasturized milk?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
So do you feel that the risks associated with raw milk are minimal, or that there are no risks?

(I havent done any research or anything-and probably wont honestly. If I like the taste of it, I'll go with raw-because I belive in minimal processing in general.)

Why are people so freaked out about non-pasturized milk?

I seriously have no idea why people are up in arms about it







It seems perfectly natural to me.

Given that more people actually died last year ( I believe 3)from pasteurized milk, and I believe none died from raw, I would say that raw is a safer bet. From a good source.

The reason raw is safer is that you aren't killing off the beneficial stuff, leaving the milk vulverable to anything. The chances of getting really sick from raw milk from healthy cows at a clean dairy are pretty minimal.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

well, I mean, there is some perspective with those stats, right?

What percentage of americans do you think drink raw milk? Less than 1% maybe?

But I kwym


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
well, I mean, there is some perspective with those stats, right?

What percentage of americans do you think drink raw milk? Less than 1% maybe?

But I kwym

I actually think it must be more than that.Also considering all the dairy free people, vegans, etc.

But the point is that big dairy doesn't want you to know there is a risk to drinking pasteurized. This was recent , too. Had 3 people ded from raw milk, EVERYONE would've heard about it. The press from it would've probably killed any chance we had for legal raw milk.

But all the people with chronic conditions and allergies, and all the unhealthy people, and the dead people, they don't count right?









Sorry, end soapbox rant







:


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I *clearly* remember being in first grade, the first time I didn't bring lunch in from home and instead bought it in the cafeteria... along with a little half pint carton of milk (that cost 5 cents!).

I. Could. Not. Drink. It.

All I could taste was the waxy carton and the processed taste. I'd never had any cow's milk other than raw before.

I made sure my mom sent me with my trusty thermos filled with REAL milk the next day, and every day after that!


----------



## batsoup (Feb 3, 2006)

We just got our VERY FIRST gallon of raw milk yesterday - DH said "it tastes like a milkshake - yum!" I just think it tastes like milk, which I haven't had straight in a long time because i didn't like the taste -- this seems to have a good milk taste like I remember from when I was a kid, though i don't think i ever got raw milk as a kid. How's that for rambling...


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

DH was so nervous when I first brought it home. Everyone was, then they tried it and fell in love with it. The only place we can get it around here has a list over 70 families long. We are #24 so we don't get it now, but I can't wait to get it. It is expensive though, $10/gallon.


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

I take it your talking about straight from the cow milk? If so, it depends. On the cow, the pasture, what food you supplement grazing with, like grain or hay, etc. The worst milk ever is when your cow gets some wild onions from the pasture. Milk tastes just like onions. It's horrible. And I didn't read the other posts so I am probably just repeating them, but I did glance through and saw that the prices were high. First of all, I didn't know you could buy real milk in the store. Second, how much sense does that make? If anything it should be cheaper because it way easier/cheaper to produce. As you can tell from my above statement of "real milk", I think the other cannot compare. Honestly it's not even milk. It's like 50% chemicals, 45% water, and 5% milk. BTW, that's not exactly a fact, I kinda just made it up. More of a statistical sounding opinion, lol.


----------



## abreakfromlife (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a question....we've been contemplating switching to raw milk - for now we're just cutting way way back on the amount of store milk that we drink. The main thing that I've been wondering is how do you handle other dairy products, or situations at other places? I've heard that you shouldn't really switch back and forth between raw and 'fake', right? B/c your body gets used to the healthiness of raw milk, and so then when it tastes the pasturized junk, you can get upset stomach, etc...... so can you drink raw milk and eat store-bought cheese? What about eating out or at other ppl's houses - if they are cooking with store milk, does that affect your digestion?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abreakfromlife* 
I have a question....we've been contemplating switching to raw milk - for now we're just cutting way way back on the amount of store milk that we drink. The main thing that I've been wondering is how do you handle other dairy products, or situations at other places? I've heard that you shouldn't really switch back and forth between raw and 'fake', right? B/c your body gets used to the healthiness of raw milk, and so then when it tastes the pasturized junk, you can get upset stomach, etc...... so can you drink raw milk and eat store-bought cheese? What about eating out or at other ppl's houses - if they are cooking with store milk, does that affect your digestion?

Well I don't know about the switching back and forth thing. If your body doesn't handle cooked dairy, it doesn't handle cooked dairy. period. Having at least some amount of raw milk if you tolerate both ok is definitely best.

FWIW, I cook with dairy a lot. And I do ok. But I think you have to build up some stamina in your gut with good bacteria if you are sensitive that way. I do notice a sensitivity to pasteurized dairy, but it is different than if I consumed no raw dairy at all. Less violent I guess.


----------



## abreakfromlife (Feb 23, 2007)

we don't have any real dairy issues here. But I've read that basically your body gets used to the healthiness of raw milk, so it would see store milk as the toxins that it is. So if my kids went over to MIL's and she gave them a yogurt or a glass of milk, would that give them an upset stomach or diarrhea? Once you switch to raw milk, is it an all or nothing deal, or can a person's body handle both raw and not-raw dairy?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abreakfromlife* 
we don't have any real dairy issues here. But I've read that basically your body gets used to the healthiness of raw milk, so it would see store milk as the toxins that it is. So if my kids went over to MIL's and she gave them a yogurt or a glass of milk, would that give them an upset stomach or diarrhea? Once you switch to raw milk, is it an all or nothing deal, or can a person's body handle both raw and not-raw dairy?

It really depends. I can tolerate ice cream, but half and half sometimes gives me the runs. I feel ok with cheeses. I can do yogurt because it is cultured.

So I think cultured dairy is ok, but if you are drinking milk for the sake of drinking, you will definitely notice the difference. HTH

I wouldn't look at it so much as "raw dairy will make me sensitive to non raw". That is what I am getting... but more like, raw milk will make you feel fantastic and everyone will notice a difference.


----------



## abreakfromlife (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

That is what I am getting..
good, that's what I was getting at





















I already know it will make us feel so much better and taste better. I was just wondering about it more along the lines of 'do I need to tell MIL we've switched and tell her not to give the kids dairy'....b/c that will be a fun conversation


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I just realized that the Natural market around here sells raw organic milk either certified or uncertified. But I don't know about the safety of it? I mean how am I supposed to know? The closest farm is probably over an hour in Lancaster and most likely Amish, but how should I determine the safety of this milk in particular? Everyone keeps saying its fine if its from a clean dairy farm where the cows are grazing, etc., but how do you know that if your buying it from a store not directly from the farm? I might start another thread because my dh wants to know all the risks as well before we buy it...I sort think that if other people have been drinking it from the store for a long time and no problems, it must be ok! Please don't respond with all the bad stuff about past. milk either - I KNOW, I KNOW. We actually buy Over the Moon and have loved it for the past two years or so. It tastes really sweet and really creamy and has more good stuff than other milks while not containing any chemicals (I remember a pp saying all past. milk contains more chemicals than actual milk, and thats really untrue even though I think she was sort of kidding, but I just wanted to point that out.)

I am also calling today to see how much the raw milk costs. Can't wait to try it.

Virginia, where did you get yours? pa or nj? how much? and did Griffin like it?


----------

